# Fullers earth works feb 2011



## twiggy123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there, we took a trip to fullers earth works with sparky. and got a few pictures from there but as it was my first report i didnt know what to get so have a look through and let me know.


----------



## sparky. (Feb 3, 2011)

*Fullers earth works red hill february 2011*

hi everyone took a trip down to fullers earth works in red hill today with my urban buddys twiggy123 and andrew. realy interesting explore quiet a big place. there is quiet abit of decay on the building but floors all seem to still be nice and strong.
i managed to get quiet a few pictures today hope you enjoy them


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 3, 2011)

It really is a big site, i will get my pics up when i get home, got the spoungebob thing which is quite funny.


----------



## King Al (Feb 3, 2011)

Really good selection of pics twiggy, like the angle of first pic


----------



## RichardB (Feb 3, 2011)

I've merged the two threads because they are from the same visit


----------



## Zotez (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats great! i'll be going there again soon.


----------



## tommo (Feb 3, 2011)

nice one chaps, thats how u go about it with some good pics of the place, yeah its a little trashed now but its a good couple of hours taken up and fair play for looking on google earth to find it


----------



## professor frink (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice work guys. 

This place is like a big adventure playground with rusty walkways and ladders galore.


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys after many months of lurking iv decided to make my first report, it is a joint one with Sparky. and twiggy123 who i went to fullers with, took a while to find it on google earth but once we got there it was easy to see it, hope you like the picturesm iv tried to avoid putting up the same pics as the others, but there are one or two that i love so i just had to Enjoy


----------



## twiggy123 (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah it was a good day out really some interesting stuff in there, really worth a visit


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah it is a great site, if your down in the area then deffo go and have a look, its not too bad on the structual side. I have got a picture of nature reclaiming it but it didnt come out great, blame my phone camara for that one. Also If you do go wear some hard wearing shoes because it is very messy and muddy, nice shoes will get ruined! You have been warned people


----------



## mookster (Feb 4, 2011)

Andrew. said:


> Yeah it is a great site, if your down in the area then deffo go and have a look, its not too bad on the structual side. I have got a picture of nature reclaiming it but it didnt come out great, blame my phone camara for that one. Also If you do go wear some hard wearing shoes because it is very messy and muddy, nice shoes will get ruined! You have been warned people



Gonna be making my 5th visit here soon as was talking to a friend of mine who needs to do some derelict-type pics with some friends for a media whatsit (the usual guff) and this is one of the most hassle-free places to go and it's brilliant if only it was a bit closer to me....

I can supply a 'nature taking over' pic though from my visit in November last year....*shameless plug*


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 5, 2011)

That's a great pic man! did you see the thorny vine by the steps inside? I got a picture of that but my camera focused on the wrong bit, stupid thing! Think a trip back is due, only got round half of it!


----------



## tommo (Feb 5, 2011)

wellies or good boots are top of the list for this place but its still fun


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes wellies are a must, the site has a jungle gym feel to it, with all the walk ways, it's a great site that takes your breath away.


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2011)

Right, I have pitted the other duplicate thread and re-instated and opened this one.

Please stop dicking around with your location reports, the only thing you achieve is to annoy both the members and the mods who have to clear up after you.

twiggy123 I suggest you edit your original post so that it contains your report again rather than starting another new duplicate thread.


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 6, 2011)

Just out of curisoty Krela are my pictures in this thread ok?


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 6, 2011)

Must go back there soon with a better camara and more time, its such a good site to visit and you can go back 2 or 3 times and never see the same thing twice! Such a good explore


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2011)

They're a little dark and blurry but you can see what they're meant to be which is more than some photos we've seen on here!

That's where the line is drawn with photo quality really, so long as you get the general idea and the photos don't make you go squinty or cross-eyed they should be okay. Obviously we all love to see great photos but not everyone has £500+ to spend on camera equipment, nor is everyone a pro photographer.


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 6, 2011)

OK thanks for the feed back, i do aviod taking pictures in the dark with my phone because it just cant hack it.


----------



## Happysacs (Apr 30, 2011)

Have just joined up, great site and because of this thread I took a trip down the Fullers myself - thanks Twiggy! First time I've done this sort of thing since I was about 8!

I have been there twice recently with a few weeks between trips - some time between the two trips the place has been quite badly vandalised. Most most of the corrugated concrete walls at ground level of the main building have been smashed through with the logs that were left around. Whilst all these were taken before the vandalism the outbuilding roof in the first pic has collapsed thanks to the idiots -


----------



## twiggy123 (Jul 18, 2011)

I might plan another re visit to see what its like now.


----------

